# [Greatest Movie Villains] Hannibal Lecter vs Michael Myers



## masamune1 (Jan 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBoMjZOUOBU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywi_rZ4UByc[/YOUTUBE]

Hannibal the Cannibal versus Michael the Monster.

Which one is the greater killer?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 5, 2009)

Hannibal Lecter

Anthony Hopkins Or Sir Anthony Hopkins stole the entire movie with the screen your just posted


----------



## Federer (Jan 5, 2009)

Hannibal is waaaaaay better than Michael, no contest.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2009)

Hannibal. Micheal was scary in the first film but became a Jason ripoff.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 5, 2009)

Hannibal, completely dominated the movie with only 15 minutes of screentime.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2009)

Hannibal. Creepy as fuck.


----------



## Koi (Jan 5, 2009)

Hannibal.  I still haven't watched that entire movie, he creeps me out worse than ET. D:


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jan 5, 2009)

ahhh I like both....I want Michael but Hannibal is better


----------



## Major (Jan 6, 2009)

How can you compare the two.

Hannibal is a charasmatic, ingenious killer that delights in his forte.

Michael Myers is just a brain-dead killer with violent tendencies.  I wouldn't be surprised if he wasn't conscious at all and his brain was just moving his limbs methodically.

Don't get me wrong Michael was scary the way half-dead, unkillable mutants are, but Hannibal, is terrifying.  So approachable, yet sateed with dark urges.  A much better villain in my opinion.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 6, 2009)

Lector- Genius murderer. 
Myers- Mindless zombified murderer that happened to run into a bunch of paranoid bitches with conveniently placed means.


----------



## Para (Jan 6, 2009)

I love Halloween (besides resurrection but I like to pretend that never happened... oh Jamie T_T), but Hannibal's going to have my vote whoever he goes up against. He's just that great a villain.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tough one.  I love the Halloween movies, but Hopkins wins.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 6, 2009)

Please, this is no contest, it's a mockery.  Hannibal is one of the greatest fictional villains; Michael doesn't even begin to compare.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 7, 2009)

Hannibal easily wins this even though I only read the book and haven't seen the movie(I'm kind of too scared to watch it...lol).

Hannibal is a more indepth and interesting character. Michael Myers is just....one of those more typical slasher kind of villains. Those movies never have as much depth since they're just meant for a scare.

I don't even know why they're being compared really.


----------



## Para (Jan 8, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Hannibal easily wins this even though I only read the book and haven't seen the movie(I'm kind of too scared to watch it...lol).



Well lol @ judging greatest movie villains by their text versions. Hopkins performance (while sometimes accused of being rather hammy) makes the Silence of the Lambs movie.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Hannibal easily wins this even though I only read the book and haven't seen the movie(I'm kind of too scared to watch it...lol).
> 
> Hannibal is a more indepth and interesting character. Michael Myers is just....one of those more typical slasher kind of villains. Those movies never have as much depth since they're just meant for a scare.
> 
> I don't even know why they're being compared really.



Myers is the archetype of the slasher movie villain. There were others before him but guys like Jason or Ghostface would not have happened without him. So it's not fair to call him "typical" since he was anything but when he first appeared.

The Michael in the first two films is, I would say, actually a _very_ interesting character, or hinted as such. It seems as though he only ever kills with a mask, and refuses to do otherwise. His stuff about "Samhain" and the fact that he did it as a kid suggests that he seems to treat wearing a mask as a kind of elaborate power-fantasy- in that sense, he believes it makes him the Boogeyman. 

What's really creepy about him is that that is all he cares about- his whole time in the asylum was a wait until he could get a mask and start killing again. He targets his sister in an effort, presumably, to rid himself of his humanity and therefore truly become that monster. And creepiest of all, he has come up with this stuff as a child with a normal background- there is no real reason for it.

True, he's probably impotent (he does like to like his girl victims mistake him for their boyfriends), but he is more dangerous than Lecter. Lecter, for all his hype as Pure Evil, is very picky about his victims and usually targets those he finds rude or offensive. Myers prefers girls but will kill _anyone_, something I don't see Lecter doing (though he sometimes hints otherwise- mostly, this is to scare his captors).

I'm dissapointed he did'nt do better. I never thought Myers would win but I would give him a better running versus Lecter than _this._


----------



## Jessica (Jan 8, 2009)

Hannibal Lecter is so much better, there's really no comparison.


----------

